
Show HN: MongoDb widget for Dashing - amalfra
https://github.com/amalfra/dashing-mongo
======
nws
Dashing is dead :(

~~~
amalfra
yeah :(. There is a fork
[https://github.com/Smashing/smashing](https://github.com/Smashing/smashing)

